# Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-officially-announced-500-f4l-is-ii-600-f4l-is-ii/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-officially-announced-500-f4l-is-ii-600-f4l-is-ii/"></a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 7th February 2011 </strong>Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today launches two new super-telephoto lenses for its leading EOS Digital SLR (DSLR) range Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the EF 500mm F/4L IS II USM and the EF 600mm F/4L IS II USM. Designed to meet the needs of the most demanding sports and wildlife photographers, both lenses offer breakthrough performance, delivering consistently high-quality images and incredible mobility. The launch of the models follows a development announcement in August 2010, and the display of prototypes at Photokina 2010 in Cologne, Germany.</p>
<p>Launching into CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s professional L-series, the models replace the widely-respected EF 500mm F/4L IS USM and EF 600mm F/4L IS USM, and are designed to achieve unparalleled levels of image quality. Each includes the highest-quality optics and the latest Canon Image Stabilizer (IS) technology, while magnesium alloy constructions with titanium components make each lens significantly lighter and even more durable. Launching as the lightest lens in its class*1, the EF 600mm F/4L IS II USM benefits from an exceptional 27% reduction (1.4kg) in weight compared to its predecessor, while the EF 500mm F/4L IS II USM offers an impressive reduction of 17% (680g).</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New levels of performance</strong></p>
<p>Both lenses feature completely redesigned optics, with 16 elements in 12 groups. Canon has over 40 years of experience in the manufacturing of fluorite lens elements, and has utilised two high performance fluorite elements in these lensesÃ¢â‚¬â€œ delivering high resolution, high contrast shots rich in detail across the frame.</p>
<p>Both lensÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ optical elements feature CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Super Spectra Coatings and a SubWavelength Structure Coating (SWC), optimised to effectively reduce ghosting and flare. A water-repellent fluorine coating is also used on the surface of the front and rear elements, repelling dust and dirt for clearer shots, and keeping the front element free of marks by ensuring water droplets run off the lens quickly.</p>
<p><strong>Enhanced IS, precise AF</strong></p>
<p>Both models feature CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s latest Image Stabilizer system, offering outstanding image quality during handheld shooting and allowing users to shoot at speeds up to four times slower than normally required. IS Mode 2 features new algorithms to improve performance when panning, and the new IS Mode 3 is also included, assisting users when switching between subjects by activating the IS unit only during exposure.</p>
<p>Both lenses offer a constant f/4 aperture, allowing photographers to achieve excellent image quality in low light and capture clear, sharp shots of fast-moving subjects. The wide aperture also allows users to creatively isolate their subjects from the background, with a nine-blade circular iris creating beautiful background blur that instantly adds atmosphere to an image.</p>
<p>Rapid, quiet Auto Focus (AF) is provided by a ring-type Ultrasonic Motor (USM). Photographers can also utilise full-time manual focusing functionality, which enables the fine-tuning of focus even when the AF system is activated, providing even greater control over image capture. Power Focus mode also assists users during video shooting, allowing the photographer to smoothly adjust focus during filming by twisting the focus recall ring.</p>
<p><strong>Premium L-series design</strong></p>
<p>Both lenses have been designed as part of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s renowned elite L-series, combining exceptional-quality optics with stylish designs. Both also feature a revised layout, with carefully-positioned controls that improve everyday operation. The AF stop buttons are now location-adjustable, improving ergonomics by allowing users to custom-select the position of the lens grip where the AF stop buttons are located.</p>
<p>Mechanical improvements include optional long or short foot tripod mounts suitable for monopods or tripods. An improved tripod collar rotational mechanism provides a smoother movement when turning the lens from portrait to landscape orientation, and a Kensington-type wire security lock has also been included, keeping the lenses secure during location-based shoots. The robust design is also weatherproof, making both lenses suitable for use in extreme conditions when paired with a weatherproof EOS body.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bvukich (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Canon USA site has been updated with these, but nothing else from todays announcements (so far). and the PowerShot models that were announced.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_500mm_f_4l_is_ii_usm
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_600mm_f_4l_is_ii_usm


----------



## ronderick (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Now all that remains to be seen is the price. *lol*

Time will tell if people will think it's worth the burden on their checkbooks to get the new model or to pick up the older model (used or new).


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



ronderick said:


> Now all that remains to be seen is the price. *lol*
> 
> Time will tell if people will think it's worth the burden on their checkbooks to get the new model or to pick up the older model (used or new).



yeah I'm real curious to see pricing on the 500 f/4 ... if it can come in between the new 300 and 400 ... that would be a winner.

I'm impressed they got the weight savings that they did, I was expecting it to be only about half as much


----------



## niko (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



kubelik said:


> ronderick said:
> 
> 
> > Now all that remains to be seen is the price. *lol*
> ...



I was interested in the price as well. Amazon has the 500mm IS II listed at $9500 and the 600mm IS II at $12000.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



niko said:


> I was interested in the price as well. Amazon has the 500mm IS II listed at $9500 and the 600mm IS II at $12000.



that sounds about right. time to start saving ...


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Time to start saving is right. It'll take me a few years to save that kind of dough for a lens purchase. Ugh. My wife will actually notice the purchase of this lens too. Most of my lenses she can't tell the difference.



kubelik said:


> niko said:
> 
> 
> > I was interested in the price as well. Amazon has the 500mm IS II listed at $9500 and the 600mm IS II at $12000.
> ...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



Justin said:


> Time to start saving is right. It'll take me a few years to save that kind of dough for a lens purchase. Ugh. My wife will actually notice the purchase of this lens too. Most of my lenses she can't tell the difference.



the worst part is really having to give up a huge bargaining chip like that. the next time she wants something that costs upward of $10K, you won't have much grounds from which to object... maybe you can parley it into just house chores for a couple of years


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



kubelik said:


> the worst part is really having to give up a huge bargaining chip like that. the next time she wants something that costs upward of $10K, you won't have much grounds from which to object...



I approached it from the opposite direction. Earlier this month, I bought my wife a new car...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



neuroanatomist said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > the worst part is really having to give up a huge bargaining chip like that. the next time she wants something that costs upward of $10K, you won't have much grounds from which to object...
> ...



ah, the pre-emptive strike. brilliant as expected, neuro


----------



## ronderick (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



kubelik said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kubelik said:
> ...



Wow, everyone seems to be adopting the same strategy ;D

For those with more limited budget, LV and gucci bags works too...


----------



## ronderick (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

mmm.... just saw this set of numbers at the Asahii Camera site (Japanese):

http://www.asahicamera.net/info/productnews/detail.php?idx=677

Looks like the list price for 500 f4II runs at 1,134,000 yen and will be available in May, while the 600 F4 II runs at 1,438,500 yen and will be available in June.

While the street price is cheaper, given the yen's exchange rate... *shiver*


----------



## jhubson1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Does anyone have an expected availability date??? I sold my version I 500mm then repurchased and it is in delivery as we speak due to the rumors saying it will not be available till mid to late 2012. Any thoughts or does anyone want to purchase a brand new 500mm. I'm serious.


----------



## Xinz (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Well I was about to buy a 500mm this week am in total confusion.Any Advice, do they take pre orders anyway sooner...
Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



Xinz said:


> Well I was about to buy a 500mm this week am in total confusion.Any Advice, do they take pre orders anyway sooner...
> Cheers



Adorama is taking preorders now. Click THIS LINK then Add to Cart...

You will not be charged until they ship the lens. I'll point out that when Adorama offered preorders for the new 70-300mm L, it was at $1500, then starting a couple of weeks before the lens was actually shipping, the price went up to $1600, where it still is today. If that same ratio holds, preordering _might_ save you over $600...


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Ha. Well we work it out really. She has a shopping habit that easily equals the cost of new lenses overtime. $9500 may call for extraordinary measures though. I could always try compromising with the 200-400 . Should come in a few benjis lower. 



kubelik said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Time to start saving is right. It'll take me a few years to save that kind of dough for a lens purchase. Ugh. My wife will actually notice the purchase of this lens too. Most of my lenses she can't tell the difference.
> ...


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

Lucky wife. So you are preordering a 600 II and 400 II? Lucky husband.





neuroanatomist said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > the worst part is really having to give up a huge bargaining chip like that. the next time she wants something that costs upward of $10K, you won't have much grounds from which to object...
> ...


----------



## /dev/null (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

So what kind of street price can we expect, say a year after it has hit the market?


----------



## kubelik (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



/dev/null said:


> So what kind of street price can we expect, say a year after it has hit the market?



for big L glass, I don't know that there actually exists a significant discrepancy between MSRP and actual retail price.

looking at existing glass:

300 f/2.8 L IS USM - MSRP $4880, B+H $4635 - 5% difference
400 f/2.8 L IS USM - MSRP $8000, B+H $7600 - 5% difference
500 f/4 L IS USM - MSRP $7000, B+H $6700 - 4.2% difference
600 f/4 L IS USM - MSRP $9200, B+H $8800 - 4.3% difference

so ... a little savings, but it's not like Sigma glass where you're easily taking off 25%-50% of MSRP.

it's a little strange that Canon USA's webpage already lists prices for the 500 f/4 II and 600 f/4 II but still doesn't have anything showing for the 300 f/2.8 II or 400 f/2.8 II ... B+H does have prices for the 300 and 400 posted, however.


----------



## niko (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



kubelik said:


> it's a little strange that Canon USA's webpage already lists prices for the 500 f/4 II and 600 f/4 II but still doesn't have anything showing for the 300 f/2.8 II or 400 f/2.8 II ... B+H does have prices for the 300 and 400 posted, however.



Perhaps they did not wish to scare the visitors of the site (at that time) with the MSRP


----------



## /dev/null (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*

So with a 4-5% difference the 500 f/4 II would have a street price between $9000 and $9100. ouch. I better start sweet-talking the missus now...


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Canon Officially Announces the 500 f/4L IS II & 600 f/4L IS II*



/dev/null said:


> So with a 4-5% difference the 500 f/4 II would have a street price between $9000 and $9100. ouch. I better start sweet-talking the missus now...



Initially, they go for full MSRP. After those who must have the latest toy immediately, the price drops to bring in the 2nd tier of buyers.


----------

